# White Thoroughbred



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

You want a lot of horses. lol. They sound pretty-ful!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

They are! I have only seen 3 of them.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Eck, I'm not fond of white horses.


----------



## grace (Jan 24, 2008)

Check out this web site for palomino TBs


http://www.norsirefarms.com/zillionair.html


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't like white when there skin is pink.
You can see the pink around the eyes.
I know its Cremello and Albino, but its UGLY!!

Now white horses with black skin is very pretty.
Just a witch to keep them clean!

-Bobbi


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mm...some nice foals, Grace:d

I wonder how this little girl matured...beautiful foal.
http://www.norsirefarms.com/glimmering.html


----------



## tranquilo (Dec 17, 2007)

They're actually not cremello or albino (there's no such thing as an albino horse), white Thoroughbreds are really extreme sabinos. Since they're bred for their color, they unfortunately usually aren't very good racehorses, but they are very pretty.

Here's some pictures of the white Thoroughbred The White Fox. He stands at Hopewell Farm in Kentucky now:
http://www.thewhitefox.com/photogallery.htm


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

i dont think the horses in the first site looked that great :? but the 1 tranquilo posted looked amazing!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

This one is georgous.


----------



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

DUDE ITS SO FREAKN TALL :shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

haha or the guy's really short


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

lol either way hes georgous! "seen a white thoroughbred" *check off list*


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Gosh, I feel embarrassed now. lol. Boo is white.  

I think they are beautiful, pink eyes and all! (I guess I am just accustomed to it?)


----------



## tranquilo (Dec 17, 2007)

The horse in tim's picture is also The White Fox.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I know the Thorouhgbreds are sabino.
I was just saying I don't like those colors.
Because of the pink eyes. Thats the only thing I don't like.


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Well gosh I had no idea they were rare!!
We have a 20 year old white TB at the barn 
his name is shadow and hes just a doll.
Here is a pic.Sorry its not great.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Does he have black hooves?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Those white tbs are awfully stunning. It's sad there aren't more of them


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i don't care too much for the white thoroughbreds either honestly i don't care for white horses that much either. Mainly because there a pain to keep clean and they tend to have issues somtimes atleast.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I agree Jr_lover.
Someone down the road from me had a white horse.
He was always dirty & when they bathed him he looked stained, lol.

They do have problems,
Like sunburn & eye problems..

-Bobbi


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

yea even a appaloosa at the barn never seems to stay clean and he only has some white on him. 

usually he has a more white look to him but i don't know if you can tell but his color isn't quite as bright as it should be. He isn't messed with much anyway :roll: but still his coat gets so ugly. I have washed him before with shock on how white he can get.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

ya they are pretty annoying to get cleaned but i still think their really pretty, well some are anyways lol


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Just keep them in the barn and use this weird purple shampoo that takes out stains.


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

His hooves are a really light brown, almost white.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

ok then hes a white. i was gonna say if his hooves are black hes gray.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I honestly don't mind the hastle in cleaning. It gives me a chance to bond with the horse.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Cleaning gets to be a drag.... you spend all that time and they almost look clean....and then the first thing they do when you let them out in the pasture is find a wonderful mud puddle to roll in... :x


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

oh gosh isnt that the truth :roll:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I was letting about 30 horses out into the pasture. There was a huge mud puddle. The ONE horse that decided to roll in it was the only white one.... ugh, they seem to just attract each other


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't belive they're always sabinos, are they? Isn't there a separate white (W) gene, albeit a very rare one?


----------



## bigdream86 (Sep 12, 2007)

*white throughbred*

OMG there is one for sale in VA for $3,000 OMG












his name is Suspended Movement OMG

he's at Virginia Equestrian.com and you can see him if you click the buy/sell tab and he's the 34th add OMG


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

omg! i want him lol! and i live in va yey! I douby my parnets will buy him tho.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

no he's grey.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

This is a grey Thoroughbred. He has black skin.









This is a white Thoroughbred. He has pink skin.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> This is a white Thoroughbred. He has pink skin.



but this one has black skin at the bottom of his legs would he still be considered a white or a gray?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

No look around his eye, his hooves, and his muzzle.

If the muzzle,around the eye, and hooves are pink it's white, if they are black its grey.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: white throughbred*



bigdream86 said:


> OMG there is one for sale in VA for $3,000 OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's grey


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

well i still like him lol.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've seen two white horses in my life. A lot of the time they aren't all the same shade of white, or if they are you really can't tell because it's hard to keep them clean. I wish I could see like a perfectly snow white horse like you see on Cinderella!


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

lol i like going to horse shows when like allll the horses are all shiny & pretty & like i usually dont see a true white horse but they still do look like snow even with the black skin


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Ive never heard of a _white_ horse. Where i am located we all call them greys. No matter how _white_ they are ha unless theyre albino;
But ive never been a big fan of the light colored horses though. Im a bay/chesnut fan. The picture of the grey with the man walking him/her, he does look tall [he looks like an albino], i own a 17.0hand thoroughbred, Bayberry. And im 5'5", i stand a little below his withers. hes a BIG boy with a puppy dog personality and has the biggest strides. But hes very comfy.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

why isnt there an albino horse??? there are albinos in most species altho they are rare.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

ive heard of the albino horses. 
they have a veryy pale, white coat and pink skin. look on the internet, theyres sure to be pictures.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

albino and white thoroughbred are the same exact thing.


----------



## tranquilo (Dec 17, 2007)

White TBs aren't albino (there's never been a living true albino horse) or gray, they're maximum sabinos. Basically it's like they have a huge white marking covering their whole body.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

they look the same if you google them.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_(horse)


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Great Website jazzy!

yay wikipedia!


----------



## Rescue mom (Jul 26, 2008)

That palomino/cremelo Stallion "Zillionair" is from very unremarkable TB racing lines. On top of that, he is seriously inbred. Its bad enough that there are so many throw away TBs off the track, but now "they" are breeding slow TBs for color.

http://www.pedigreequery.com/zillionair

On another note, there was one recorded Palomino (I think a mare) dating back to the 1600s. I don't remember her name, but she was registered as a palomino and there are no pictures to confirm this. It is possible that her dilute gene has been pass down though the generations in Gray horses and was not noticed or recorded. Then, when Zillionair's dam was bred to her second cousin, the result was a foal with two dilute genes.

As far as white goes, white horses are gray with little to no pigment. A friend of mine used to breed gray horses - they have both black and white skin. Lipizzan horses are born black or brown and lighten up to the "white" color as they get older. By definition, there are no white horses - they are classified as gray.


----------



## mehile (Jul 28, 2008)

White and Grey are *not* the same color. A grey horse is born a dark color and has mostly(excluding skin under white markings) dark colored skin. As the horse gets older he turns lighter. Some horses stay different shades of grey and some turn almost white all over but they are still classified as a grey because that is what they were born. A white horse on the other hand is born snow white and has light/pink colored skin. It is easy to tell the difference if you look at the horse's nose. The nose of a grey horse will look outlined in black, while the nose of a white horse will look almost pink. 


There also can *not* be an albino horse. There can be albino snakes, rabbits, mice, and even people but the gene for albino doesn't exist in the equine species. All white horses you see are just that....white, not albino.

For more info and pictures take a look at this site: http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/white.html


----------



## reedhill (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone from Eagleville, TN!!!!!!!!!


----------

